# Making a better Harman Burn Pot Scraper



## smwilliamson (Jul 30, 2012)

The Harman BP scraper was created years ago when the burn pot had a very slight curve and lots of room to get in there in work. Newer models such as the Accentra and the XXV have very deep curve pots and getting the tool in there often isn't much of a problem, but keeping skin on the back of your hand is if you want to really get in there and scrape. Here is a trick I have found to bend the tool and instead of poking and scarping, once modified, you can put the scraper to the bottom of the pot then press down and pull in short fast strokes. Whala! EVERYTHING comes out .

Instead of poking forward, you're raking backwards. The curve allows you to get in and have a spring-like lever to torque all the bad stuff out with ease and speed.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 30, 2012)

We call the Harman burnpot scraper a devil's tail, because of the resemblance.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 30, 2012)

what I dont like about the Harman scraper is the blunt, square edge....not much of a scraper...I use a mechanics prybar.....think of it as a big screwdriver with more of a chisel point, and an angled end. Its also longer than the scraper, allowing a much more friendly experience in scraping with a live fire and hot stove. Hands arent so close!


----------



## PJPellet (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey Scott thanks for sharing that information!


----------



## tsmith (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Scott, that looks like a mod I will have to make to my Accentra scraper.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 30, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> what I dont like about the Harman scraper is the blunt, square edge....not much of a scraper...I use a mechanics prybar.....think of it as a big screwdriver with more of a chisel point, and an angled end. Its also longer than the scraper, allowing a much more friendly experience in scraping with a live fire and hot stove. Hands arent so close!


I use the same tool


----------



## tsmith (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Defiant (Jul 30, 2012)

tsmith said:


> View attachment 71108
> View attachment 71109


Better eat that banana soon


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 30, 2012)

tsmith said:


> View attachment 71108
> View attachment 71109


Very nice...betcha you want to try it out too! Did you give it a dry run? Place one hand over the curve and push down as you pull...feels great! You'll be impressed fer sure!


----------



## MCPO (Jul 30, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> The Harman BP scraper was created years ago when the burn pot had a very slight curve and lots of room to get in there in work. Newer models such as the Accentra and the XXV have very deep curve pots and getting the tool in there often isn't much of a problem, but keeping skin on the back of your hand is if you want to really get in there and scrape. Here is a trick I have found to bend the tool and instead of poking and scarping, once modified, you can put the scraper to the bottom of the pot then press down and pull in short fast strokes. Whala! EVERYTHING comes out .
> 
> Instead of poking forward, you're raking backwards. The curve allows you to get in and have a spring-like lever to torque all the bad stuff out with ease and speed.


 
Sounds good in theory , but do you need to wear safety glasses to protect your eyes against  the carbon chips flying out in your face when you pull it?


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 30, 2012)

Master Chief PO said:


> Sounds good in theory , but do you need to wear safety glasses to protect your eyes against the carbon chips flying out in your face when you pull it?


Only if you're as awesome as Ali G...."BOOSTCHIKA! alls me main mans.."


----------



## smoke show (Jul 30, 2012)

tsmith said:


> View attachment 71108
> View attachment 71109


Nice work Troy!
Don't mind Joe he's always checking out other dudes bananas.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 31, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> Very nice...betcha you want to try it out too! Did you give it a dry run? Place one hand over the curve and push down as you pull...feels great! You'll be impressed fer sure!


 
youll sure get some leverage with the curve, but it makes the scraper pretty useless for that quick scraping recommended by Harman (I think your manual says to do it every time you put a bag in, so, obviously you wont be doing this on a cool, not-running stove....hands too close to the heat......howza bout this:

http://www.blackrocktools.com/index.php/tekton-18-mechanic-s-pry-bar-3359.html


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 31, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Better eat that banana soon


 not quite ready for banana bread yet!


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 31, 2012)

I've had some model Harman or another for the past 10 years and have NEVER scraped the burn pot while it was running. Nor have I had to. That's crazy talk.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 31, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> I've had some model Harman or another for the past 10 years and have NEVER scraped the burn pot while it was running. Nor have I had to. That's crazy talk.


 
and conversely, I OFTEN do, with mine running, even! I dont get deposits in the burnpot when I do....makes the thorough cleaning once a month that much easier..... Ever do a cleaning on one with really bad deposits (who hasnt?).....they dont scrape the burnpot.  As an aside, its in the manual as well, and I try to get customers to read and follow the manual, so, yea, I DO scrape the burnpot while its running.....my P61 is 12 years old (going on 13)!

http://hearthnhome.com/downloads/installManuals/Accentra.pdf
(see page 25, first paragraph)


----------



## Defiant (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 31, 2012)

My P61 is the same age I think...


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 31, 2012)

> Whenever loading fuel into the hopper, take the
> opportunity to scrape the top holed surface and sides
> of the burn pot down to auger tube.(Fig 39) It is not
> necessary to completely remove all material from the
> ...


This is assuming that the stove is not running..."the excess will be pushed out during the next use??? You are already using it right?" There are a lot of homeowners that are NOT going to do anything while the fire is running and I personally think it's kind dumb to even contemplate the idea.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 31, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> This is assuming that the stove is not running..."the excess will be pushed out during the next use??? You are already using it right?" There are a lot of homeowners that are NOT going to do anything while the fire is running and I personally think it's kind dumb to even contemplate the idea.


 semantics, maybe Scott, but I just dont see folks completely shutting their stoves down to load fuel into the hopper (and scrape the burnpot)...its not practical....2 bags per day means you shut the stove down twice? Keep in mind we are talking Harman here.......so, I guess I read and interpret it as otherwise.....scrape it down once a day, while it runs (it takes what, 15 seconds?), the carbon/slag is cleared from the burnpot when new pellets are fed in.....works for me, just like your method works for you........frankly, there are many homeowners who never scrape it down at all!


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 31, 2012)

I scrape the burn pots in both of my Harman's every 2-3 bags, while they're burning.
Always have. As Harman salemen, we were instructed to show potential customers
that this is both a safe & effective way to perform routine maintenance. If they're worried
about getting burned, they should wear work gloves for the 10-15 seconds this action
requires. I won't bend my scraper, because I use the flat end a LOT & the bend will
pretty much render that end worthless, IMHO...


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 31, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> youll sure get some leverage with the curve, but it makes the scraper pretty useless for that quick scraping recommended by Harman (I think your manual says to do it every time you put a bag in, so, obviously you wont be doing this on a cool, not-running stove....hands too close to the heat......howza bout this:
> 
> http://www.blackrocktools.com/index.php/tekton-18-mechanic-s-pry-bar-3359.html


 
We actually sell a similar item in our stores, as the owner doesn't care for the Harman Scraper.
He gets them at Harbor Freight for about $4.50...I admit that the handle is nicer to grip by, but it doesn't
work as well as the Harman on the accordion Heat Exchanger.
Personally, I don't have a problem with Harman's tool, but to each his own...


----------



## gbreda (Jul 31, 2012)

Not a fan of the Harman scraper much, but I can see how bending that will help in an XXV. A friend of mine already did that to a lesser extent for their XXV.
Personally, I use an old screwdriver to scrape under the fire while its burning and then the Harmon flat end to clean out the excess. Quality pellets helps to not have to clean the heat exchanger much at all between shut down cleanings. The mechanic pry bar is the exact thing I have been looking for, so its high on my list of purchases.

I dont see any issues with scraping while burning, if you dont pay attention, you find out very quickly that hot metal and flame hurts and hopefully will pay attention next time. Being careful and paying attention kind of goes along with bringing fire into your home.


----------



## MCPO (Jul 31, 2012)

gbreda said:


> Not a fan of the Harman scraper much, but I can see how bending that will help in an XXV. A friend of mine already did that to a lesser extent for their XXV.
> Personally, I use an old screwdriver to scrape under the fire while its burning and then the Harmon flat end to clean out the excess. Quality pellets helps to not have to clean the heat exchanger much at all between shut down cleanings. The mechanic pry bar is the exact thing I have been looking for, so its high on my list of purchases.
> 
> I dont see any issues with scraping while burning, if you dont pay attention, you find out very quickly that hot metal and flame hurts and hopefully will pay attention next time. Being careful and paying attention kind of goes along with bringing fire into your home.


 I use an old large screwdriver with a bend in it and I do scrape the pot daily while the stove is burning.


----------



## tsmith (Jul 31, 2012)

Well to answer your questions, the banana is gone and there are 2 bunches of new ones in its place. I did try the scraper, and it was too high with the bend to get it down into the auger end of the pot, so I bent it back to original and just left a little bit of a hook on the actual scraper tip. Did i do something wrong Scott or is my burn pot maybe different than others?


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 31, 2012)

tsmith said:


> Well to answer your questions, the banana is gone and there are 2 bunches of new ones in its place. I did try the scraper, and it was too high with the bend to get it down into the auger end of the pot, so I bent it back to original and just left a little bit of a hook on the actual scraper tip. Did i do something wrong Scott or is my burn pot maybe different than others?


 Im sure you didnt do anything wrong, and yes, there are several burnpot designs, some steeper than others.....


----------



## smoke show (Jul 31, 2012)

tsmith said:


> I did try the scraper, and it was too high with the bend to get it down into the auger end of the pot, so I bent it back to original and just left a little bit of a hook on the actual scraper tip.


 Thats too bad, cause it sure was pretty.


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 1, 2012)

tsmith said:


> Well to answer your questions, the banana is gone and there are 2 bunches of new ones in its place. I did try the scraper, and it was too high with the bend to get it down into the auger end of the pot, so I bent it back to original and just left a little bit of a hook on the actual scraper tip. Did i do something wrong Scott or is my burn pot maybe different than others?


You have to remove the flame guide.....


----------



## tsmith (Aug 1, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> You have to remove the flame guide.....


OK, so you are scraping it after shutting it down, not while it is running? I figured I would be doing scrapings daily while it is running.


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 1, 2012)

tsmith said:


> OK, so you are scraping it after shutting it down, not while it is running? I figured I would be doing scrapings daily while it is running.


 
earlier in this post, tsmith, I took the position that the manual meant to have the pot scraped while burning, and Scott read it as scraping while it wasnt burning. I dont think we ever came to a concensus........I dont shut the stove down to scrape the pot, Scott does.....just two varying opinions is all.


----------



## tsmith (Aug 1, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> earlier in this post, tsmith, I took the position that the manual meant to have the pot scraped while burning, and Scott read it as scraping while it wasnt burning. I dont think we ever came to a concensus........I dont shut the stove down to scrape the pot, Scott does.....just two varying opinions is all.


Yea, i remember reading that, but I guess I thought I could use the tool while burning too but can't. Not a big deal at all, I could actually bend it again but not quite as hard and it would probably work while burning.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 2, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> earlier in this post, tsmith, I took the position that the manual meant to have the pot scraped while burning, and Scott read it as scraping while it wasnt burning. I dont think we ever came to a concensus........I dont shut the stove down to scrape the pot, Scott does.....just two varying opinions is all.


 
From my P61A Manual:

Carbon buildup can be scraped loose with the fire
burning using the special tool provided with your stove.
Scrape the floor and sides of the burn pot. The carbon
will be pushed out by the incoming fuel. Always wear
gloves to do this.


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 2, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> From my P61A Manual:
> 
> Carbon buildup can be scraped loose with the fire
> burning using the special tool provided with your stove.
> ...


 I pulled the instructions above out of a F/S Accentra manual, the most current one, available on Harman's website....didnt check all the manuals tho.......looks like we agree anyhow.....nothing wrong with scraping the burnpot while its burning....but from the online manual for the P61A:

http://hearthnhome.com/downloads/installManuals/P61A.pdf
see page 22, top paragraph.

Here it tells you its ok to scrape it while it burns, just like you say, Daksy. Even with this irrefutable proof tho, if someone wants to shut down to scrape, thats fine too....I am just glad to see people do it! wish more would....would make our jobs easier, thats for sure!


----------



## RKS130 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have been using a Craftsman gasket scraper with great results.  The thin sharp blade combined with the slight offset works perfectly in my Accentra FS.  Hat tip to the folks on here who suggested it.


----------



## Melissa220 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> Hands arent so close!


 
Ummm...isn't that why fire resistant gloves are recommended?


----------



## Lousyweather (Aug 20, 2012)

Melissa220 said:


> Ummm...isn't that why fire resistant gloves are recommended?


 
nah.....I used to do it with the scraper without gloves till I found the ole tool noted above in my toolbox...used it once, now have no idea where the stock scraper is!


----------



## Hoot23 (Aug 20, 2012)

Lousyweather said:


> what I dont like about the Harman scraper is the blunt, square edge....not much of a scraper...I use a mechanics prybar.....think of it as a big screwdriver with more of a chisel point, and an angled end. Its also longer than the scraper, allowing a much more friendly experience in scraping with a live fire and hot stove. Hands arent so close!



Bought a longer scraper for mine too. My knuckles were taking a beating.


----------

